# New Mini on FiOS MOCA - problem solved



## bmwhitetx (Dec 2, 2012)

I wanted to share a solution I found after hours of trial and error. I bought a new Mini and wanted to replace my existing Premiere 2-tuner. This will save me cablecard rent and and TiVo service pricing. My main TiVo is a Premiere 4 with 2TB drive. The 2-tuner premiere I wanted to replace was connected via a NIM100 (a MOCA bridge like the Actiontec ECB2200) so I figured I could disconnect it and plug the Mini directly into the coax for a MOCA connection.

Got an Error C33. I connected the mini over Ethernet via the NIM100 and got the latest firmware. Reconnected coax and rebooted Mini and still error C33. Read tons of threads and this one was the clue to solving it http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508368. My FiOS router was using channel 15 (1150 MHz) for the MOCA network. So I change the FiOS router (an MI-424 Rev. F), the mini, and the Premier 4 to channel 25 (1400 MHz). Success, got past the C33 error.

I next got a N24 error because I let it use DHCP, solved that by specifying an IP address in the guided setup rather than obtain via DHCP. Everything is working well and I was able to retire the NIM-100.

Here's how to change the MOCA channel on the FiOS router. Go to My Network, in left bar click Network Connections, click on Network (Home/Office), then next to Underlying Device click Coax. Click the blue box labelled Settings at the bottom, Change the channel in the drop-down box (I chose 6-1400), click Apply.

Note the TiVos do not display the channel frequency but the link I posted shows the frequency for each TiVo MOCA channel. You can select channel in the TiVo MOCA setup (your channel might be on Auto - that did not work for me). Note the TiVo channel number is not the same as the FiOS channel number. 1400 MHz is channel 6 on FiOS and channel 25 on the TiVo.

Should not have been this hard. I'm guessing my coax and splitters are not perfect and for some reason 1400 MHz works better than 1150 MHz in my house.


----------



## ac3243 (Sep 15, 2014)

You will probably find you have a problem if you have any Verizon cable boxes on your network. The MOCA channel that the FIOS router chooses is for communications with STB's and such. You can change it in the router but can cause problems if you have any Verizon gear that wants the MOCA link to the router for network access. Guides, widgets, etc.. on STB's will be trouble.

MOCA has a limit on how many devices can be active so it's best if you can minimize the number of MOCA devices. Like Wifi, it's great when few are using it and it can crash when to many are on.

If your internet is provisioned to the FIOS ONT using coax, you should see it in the router as another MOCA channel as well. The channel between the router and the ONT is a link between the 2 devices and is not usable by any other MOCA devices without bad things happening. When possible, I recommend making Verizon provision the internet over ethernet(UTP or STP) as it avoids MOCA speed limitations and channel interference issues.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There should be no channel interference issues since the ONT channel is different from the WAN MoCA channel. ANd there is certainly no RF channel interference since FiOS channels are well under 1Ghz. I remember all my Actiontec routers were set to 1150Mhz for the LAN MoCA channel. Although my five AT routers that verizon has sent me over the years are gathering dust in a closet since I've preferred to use my own routers. But for my Minis I use channel 15(1150Mhz) and it has worked great. Although I only use five devices on MoCA. The Four Minis and a GigE MoCa Bridge.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I'm surprised there were such issues with the DHCP settings. I've done installs with TiVo's on FiOS, especially the mini's and didn't have any problems. I'm glad it's working for yeah


----------



## bmwhitetx (Dec 2, 2012)

AC, I don't have any Verizon STBs anymore. Got rid of them to go all TiVo. What's strange is I had the Premiere, Nim100, and Actiontec ECB2200 bridge all working well on Moca so was surprised the Mini didn't work. I may still have a partially defective unit but don't want to go through the return hassle. 

Aaron, I have one of the original Fios installs, my router is connected to the ONT via Cat5 not coax and originally had the dlink router with external NIM100. When I got the new MI424 router Verizon told me to disconnect the NIM100 and keep it. I repurposed it for the two tuner Premiere. 

Was also surprised with the dhcp error so tried static and that worked so I stopped troubleshooting. Had already spent the good part of two days on the Moca issue. 

Thanks to all on this forum. I tried a lot of things that didn't work. Was happy the channel change did.


----------

